# Signing up to be an Uber driver just to get $1000 rebate on new vehicle.



## Thomas California (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm in the market to by a new vehicle and they just announced a $1000 rebate if you are an UBER driver. 
You must show the dealer the proof that you are a registered driver and you must be the primary driver of the new vehicle.
So I thought it wouldn't hurt to just sign up for Uber, with no plans of actually driving anyone, and then get the rebate.
Besides any ethical or moral dilemma , would there be any downside to doing this?
Would I incur any costs for just signing up as a driver?
Thanks


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dealers often verify your insurance before selling the vehicle. I'd asj what they plan on saying to your insurance. They could drop you and you'd be stuck trying to explain that you're not REALLY an uber driver.

Other than that I don't see a problem. Some folks have said it could void your warranty so you should ask about that. It hasn't been an issue for me using a vehicle for magazine, pizza or newspapers. I bought my current car before uber but the dealer knows and doesn't care.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Only $1,000.00?

I got nearly $5,000.00 off my Camry, two years before I ever drove for Uber.

Contact a car broker/independent leasing company for the REAL price once you have decided on exact color/options.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

You should look around the internet for the particular car you are interested in. These types of discounts are gimmicks. There are sites like truecar.com that tell you what the lowest price the dealer will sell it for is. Probably a lot more then a $1k discount.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Almost exactly a year ago when I bought my little entry-level Benz, a CLA250, I asked the sales guy what the "Bottom, bottom line" was and he came up with a figure and then I told him that I was thinking of another figure which I came up with by subtracting the transport and shipping costs and making the car ready which was something like $950. and then subtracted 10% and he almost fell off his chair and said, "no way". 
So I stood up and said OK and that I was going to L.A. the next Friday and while there I'd see what kind of a deal I could get there. 
Well, if you know car salesman, you'll know that having a prospect walk out the door not only damages their ego, they really want that commish no matter how much it digs into what they usually make. 
So he says, OK, hold on and let me go and see if I can get this approved. 
He comes back and says that I just bought myself a car but they didn't have exactly what I wanted in the inventory and tried to sell me on one that was this metallic red which is a complete no-no for me. 
They had my car trucked in from Utah. 

The upshot is that when I checked it out on Truecar and another site just like it, I found that I made a deal that only about 5% of the buyers get.... way down at the bottom of the curve. 
I think that even though the money is in the wash, they don't want to give it to you even though there may be manufacturers rebates for the dealer.... there's a LOT of profit in any new car. 
Just get up and start to leave. That usually does it.


----------

